# Tampa Area - Cyclist Hit. Driver Drives Off



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

Sketchy details but a cyclist was a victim of a hit-and-run in Pasco county early this morning. On the TV news report this morning, they stated witnesses saw a woman get out of the car, look at the damage to her car, then got back in and drove away. 

Bicyclist injured after hit-and-run crash


----------



## drivesmith (Feb 15, 2012)

*Joining in.*

Getting back into riding after many years, and enjoying my new Trek FX 7.6. I'll be looking for advice on various components.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

This is sad and tragic but unfortunately also business as usual here. The judges are inept, incompetent, uncaring, and completely ignorant of the laws we have on the books here and the police/sheriff's departments are even worse in fact they make the Keystone cops look like consumate professionals.

A cyclist and family man was hit and killed last year in the Tampa area and despite overwhelming evidence that the driver was at fault and her admission the judge let her walk and did absolutely nothing at all despite the fact that the woman expressed a sincere desire to be held accountable for what she had done. There were rumors that the woman was the judges mistress but this was unfounded. Basically the judge was like every other judge here, an incompetent, brainless, unprincipled buffoon.

Riding in Florida you take your life in your hands everyday you get on your bike. Sad but true.


----------

